# Do you mow in reverse?



## aguysmiley (Jul 2, 2004)

I'm just kinda curious about this. Ya see, my neighbor drives me nuts every time he mows his yard. He's got a late model Cub. Not sure what model it is because I really don't pay that much attention. 

This is what irritates me. Every time he backs up, he turns his mower deck off. Our houses are rather close and I don't have a/c, so I get to listen to this. Mower on....mower off....mower on and so on. I swear he must engage and disengage that thing at least a hundred times every time he mows. 

I thought at first it might be some kind of "safety switch" that kills the mower when he backs up. But I think that would be rather silly, not to mention that it would make me mad if I owned it. Heck, I probably mow 15% of my yard in reverse! I think really he does it so he can get his uniform stripes in his grass.

I don't spend a lot of time on yardwork myself, so I'm just wondering if this is standard practice when you want a pattern in your yard. Do any of you do this?


----------



## MowHoward2210 (Nov 2, 2003)

No, my mower does not have a blade lockout in reverse, but many of the new riders have them.


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

Maybe his cub has the reverse switch. I think most owners bypass them. That must be murder on the electric pto clutch. Another possibility is maybe he had an accident or near enough miss in reverse that he'll never mow in reverse again! Why not just ask him? Then if he says he does it on purpose you can can tell him " listen you annoying little @#$%%^&........."


----------



## Archdean (Jul 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by aguysmiley _
> *I'm just kinda curious about this. Ya see, my neighbor drives me nuts every time he mows his yard. He's got a late model Cub. Not sure what model it is because I really don't pay that much attention.
> 
> This is what irritates me. Every time he backs up, he turns his mower deck off. Our houses are rather close and I don't have a/c, so I get to listen to this. Mower on....mower off....mower on and so on. I swear he must engage and disengage that thing at least a hundred times every time he mows.
> ...


YES, of course my grass doesn't care one whit how it gets cut, now about your neighbor, I'll bet he never removes the mattress tag either under penalty of OSHA!!!

Dean


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

It does have a reverse switch on it i know for a fact Thats the first thing i got rid of on my Cub.


----------



## Archdean (Jul 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by jodyand _
> *It does have a reverse switch on it i know for a fact Thats the first thing i got rid of on my Cub. *


OH!! So your the one!

Dean


----------



## aegt5000 (Feb 22, 2004)

My Craftsman and Bolens tractors all allow you to mow in reverse
but the cut isn't nearly as good. So I'll answer "No" to the question, I will back up with the deck running but I don't really
mow in reverse.


----------



## Chipmaker (Sep 16, 2003)

I think all laeter model L & G and riders now have a switch that cuts off power to the deck when you put it in reverse. Evidently there must have been too many idiots that backedup over their dog, kid, wife etc. Some can easily be bypassed or eliminated. Some will not allow you to cut in reverse, and some allow you to cut in reverse if you engage the RIO switch prior to puttiing it in reverse. My JD GX335 has a RIO switch which all you have to do before backing up and you want to keep the deck engaged is pull up on the switch and thenb back up. No need to hold it, and it will stay engaged for as long as its in reverse without stopping. Constant powering off the deck is a nuisance and its a lot of extra wear and tear on the electric clutch etc IMHO. From what I hear there is no easy way to disconnect the RIO on a JD as other items also go through th electronic circuit that controls it, but its not really a problem with the JD as it is on some other machines where it is impossible to cut in reverse...


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

At least JD puts a switch on theres Cub doesn't even offer that it just cuts off the mower deck.


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

*Re: Re: Do you mow in reverse?*



> _Originally posted by Archdean _
> *YES, of course my grass doesn't care one whit how it gets cut, now about your neighbor, I'll bet he never removes the mattress tag either under penalty of OSHA!!!
> 
> Dean *


  You mean it's O K to remove them?!?


----------



## Chipmaker (Sep 16, 2003)

*Re: Re: Re: Do you mow in reverse?*



> _Originally posted by Argee _
> * You mean it's O K to remove them?!? *


Well it depends!

In the GW forum it will get a lot of bashing and flameing, which in the end will probably result in you getting sent to Disneyland.

In the Yahoo, JD L&G forum it will get your posts deleted and you get the boot, with no trip to Disneyland and a big waring that posts concerning disconnecting safety switches wil not be tolerated...but hell it don;t mean anything as the warning when posted is too late for the poster to see as he will never read it as he has already been booted and does not have access to forum anymore......at least old Spikey boy allows you to read messages and posts........but he still sucks!

There is just somehting wrong with this forum, its to liberal and easy going........

 

When all these new fangdangled safety devices first started coming out it really used to torque me off. Over time I got used to them, or most of them anyhow. Some I agree 100 percent with others I do not. I just hate all the extra steps you have to go through anymore just to crank or use a machine.


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

I fully understand the need for safety, but what amazes me is how many safety interlocks are on these machines that only offer a mower deck and maybe a snowblower. I understand that these two are some of the most dangerous attachments, but operators really need to be safety conscious. They offer training when you buy an ATV, why not do the same for tractors? When I think of all the different attachments that were available for these smaller tractors back in the 60's & 70's and most w/o any safety cutoffs it's amazing we didn't see horror stories every night on the news! I'm sure many were killed or maimed, but it seems like you hear about it more now when the equipment is supposedly safer. Maybe it's just reported more?


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

im glad mine does not have a reverse shut off switch.. it seems like it would be a pain in the butt..


the thing is.. when mowing in reverse.. chances are you' re gonna
run whatever it is over before chopping it up anyway.. next there will be reverse buzzers like in the big trucks..


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

Mine (mower deck) is on from the time I start cutting until the time I'm done. We don't have any little kids running around and if we did they'd be in the house...Even the dogs have the sense to stay away from the mower when its running and of course I'm ever vigilant when mowing.................


----------



## Archdean (Jul 15, 2004)

Just how much more of this crap do we need?????
Dean



On a lawnmower I had was a big label which read: 
"WARNING WHEN MOTOR IS RUNNING- THE BLADE IS TURNING!" 

We once bought a grocery store pizza and the instruction were on the bottom, so we turned it upside down to see how long to cook it etc., and low and behold the first instruction was DO NOT TURN UPSIDE DOWN!

Warning on a curling iron: Do Not Insert Curling Iron Into Any Bodily Orifice…

My bathroom has inadequate ventilation and therefore, develops mold spots in the lower corners. I attempted to purchase a cleaner specifically designed to remove bathroom mold deposits. The directions on the product label stated, "Only use in well ventilated areas."

Seen on the bottom of a Coca-Cola bottle: "Do not open here."

On a bottle of spray paint: "Do not spray in your face."

On a bottle of bathtub cleaner: For best results, start with clean bathtub before use.

On a container of lighter fluid: WARNING: Contents flammable!

On a bottle of hand lotion: Warning: Starts healing skin on contact. 

On a box of household nails: CAUTION! - Do NOT swallow nails! May cause irritation!

Microwave popcorn is packaged so that the directions cannot be read unless you open the plastic and unfold it. Direction #1 is Remove plastic. 

On a television commercial that says it cleans dentures 4 times better. Below in small print it said "Lab test: (their product) vs. water.

On a television commercial I saw it said they their denture paste was better than any other. BELOW IT, it said in small letters, vs. using no adhesive.

I have a full-face motorcycle helmet with a giant arrow pointing to the front. I can only guess that some idiot put the helmet on backwards, jumped on a bike and hurt himself. This is to protect to manufacturer from future lawsuits.

One day I went to a wall-mart out of state and I went to buy a blow dryer when I read the warnings it said "DO NOT BLOW DRY IN SLEEP"

Seen on the back of a drink bottle label: "Do not peel label off."

On a Band-Aid box: "For serious injuries, seek medical attention."

On a can of powdered infant formula: "Mix with water before serving." Like I'm going to spoon it to my baby dry!

This stupid label was found on a can of Woolite carpet cleaner: "Safe for carpets, too!"

This label was found on the BOTTOM of a box of glass ornaments: "Do not turn upside down."

On a box of Frosted Cheerio's, the logo, "Tastes so good this box never closes," is located just underneath another announcement: "To close: place tab here."

On a plastic orange juice can: "100% pure all-natural fresh-squeezed orange juice from concentrate."

I once saw an ad for some type of contest on a candy bar. The wrapper said "No purchase necessary - Details Inside."

Directions for eating Lunchables Nachos: Dip chips in cheese and salsa.

The golf carts on the course I worked at have warning labels saying, "Not for highway use."

On Clorox Fresh Care: (for cleaning out odors from fabric) "Safe to use in households with pets Warning: Fresh Care is NOT intended to be sprayed directly on pets."

While working at a large medical center in the Midwest, a construction worker was admitted with a large hammer sticking out of his head. Seems he was in an altercation with another gentleman. On the side of the hammer were the words, 'Use protective eyewear.'

On the back of the Pilots seat on NATO AWAC Aircraft (E-3A), is a sign that states: "Seat must be facing forward for take off and landing."

I came upon a bottle of children's cough medicine stating "Caution: May cause drowsiness; do not drive or operate heavy machinery" 

On the label of Sterno is a warning that says, "Do not use near fire or flame." Check it out!

Seen on a container of salt:
Warning: High in sodium

Seen on computer instructions: Visit our site for further instructions. http://www.pc.com/pc/instructions.htm

On a hose nozzle there was a warning that said: "Do not spray into electrical outlet."

Seen on an industrial size washer in our local laundry establishment was the (large lettered) sign: "Warning: Do not put any person in this washer."

There is also a stroller on the market with the warning, "Remove child before folding."

I saw a car ad depicting cars driving in the water with fins like sharks. At the end of the ad in small letters it read: "Caution, do not drive underwater"


----------



## aguysmiley (Jul 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixchows _
> *I fully understand the need for safety, but what amazes me is how many safety interlocks are on these machines that only offer a mower deck and maybe a snowblower. I understand that these two are some of the most dangerous attachments, but operators really need to be safety conscious. They offer training when you buy an ATV, why not do the same for tractors? When I think of all the different attachments that were available for these smaller tractors back in the 60's & 70's and most w/o any safety cutoffs it's amazing we didn't see horror stories every night on the news! I'm sure many were killed or maimed, but it seems like you hear about it more now when the equipment is supposedly safer. Maybe it's just reported more? *


I think the reason you never heard of anyone getting seriously injured is that people used to be smarter than they are now. Ya know, the guy that cut off all his fingers was smart enough to realize he was a dumass for reaching under the mower deck while it was on. Therefore he wasn't going to draw more attention to himself and show everyone else how stupid he was by trying to sue someone for his own stupidity.

So now I guess I know that my neighbor's tractor has a doggone switch that makes it do that. I wonder if I should go over there and offer to "fix" that problem.


----------



## Michael (Sep 16, 2003)

So now I guess I know that my neighbor's tractor has a doggone switch that makes it do that. I wonder if I should go over there and offer to "fix" that problem. [/B][/QUOTE] 

I would never offer to "fix that problem" It would be possible he could sue you for his mistake if someone else is hurt. To bad that folks are sue happy in this day and age but I guess my advise is simply to learn to live with it even if it drives you nuts. 
I know that the Cubs do not allow you to mow in reverse unless you disconnect a dumba$$ switch, but I could say at least he could of got a Deere and had the RIO switch on the dash.


----------



## skunkhome (Nov 30, 2008)

I like a challenge so mow only in reverse.


----------



## skunkhome (Nov 30, 2008)

Our first garden tractor was an AC B1. The only safety switches on the tractor was the grey matter between the operators ears. As a matter of fact there wasn't even any belt guards on the tractor itself direct from the factory. I was 12 and my brothers and I quickly learned to operate it safely. When the battery was dead you could crank it by lifting the seat that was held down by gravity and wrapping a rope around the starter pulley. In 1965 Ralph Nader gained fame with his book "Not Safe at Any Speed". In 1966 we bought a late model B10 that was still pretty simple but the center PTO now had belt guards which made it "safer" but made it a lot less smooth to operate. There was also a guard on the seat pan over right side BGB pulley. The tractor cost about 25% more than the first tractor. By the time we bought our next tractor in 1971. The tractor, an AC 312D, had interlocks on the PTO's and gear selector and there was absolutely no way to crank the tractor if the battery was dead or the electric starter failed. All the belts were covered with guards. But the mower deck still did not have a discharge chute. We called it a Nader tractor and thought the garden tractor market was getting a bit to pedestrian. We wondered hat happened to the day when you were expected to think when you were in the drivers seat. That tractor was more than three times more costly than our original tractor just 9 years earlier and it didn't do the job one bit better. It wasn't long till you had a whole array of safety interlock switches to malfunction or otherwise make the tractor less utilitarian. You can't mow in reverse unless you override the safety switch and I have know a couple where the wife couldn't use the mower because she was too light to reliably engage the seat safety interlock. She would be mowing along and hit a bump and the engine would shut down because the safety device sensed she had left or fallen off the tractor. Likewise I have seen the same with youngsters. They are fully capable of operating the equipment but just dont weigh enough to keep the engine running. As a result the kids cant operate until they are all but fully grown and far too "wise" to follow instruction or learn from the experience of others. It is a shame we as a species have become too stupid to look out for ourselves. Thank goodness big brother will hold our hands as we cross the street.


----------



## film495 (Nov 1, 2013)

I don't have a safety switch on my seat, but find the idea of a seat safety switch strange for a small yard or garden tractor. I often collect piles of yard stuff, grass glippings, brush, wood, rocks, from around my yard and dump into a waste pile up in the woods. If I had to stop and start the machine every time I got off to put a pile in the cart, I would have to crank the motor 20-100 extra times each time I did this; see death to motor. I just put it in park and throw the junk into the cart and onto the next pile. I think a lot of people use their machine to do tasks like this. 

Also, on machines that have this safety switch, how do you warm up the machine in the winter, do you put a cinder block on the seat or a big sand bag, or do you sit there like an idiot in 10 degree below zero weather, because it might be dangerous to idle a small tractor surrounded by large piles of snow in the dead of winter, with nobody around for miles? How would this ever make sense.

The seat switch would make sense to me if it were linked to the PTO, like if you got off your tractor with the mower or blower running and the PTO engaged, that seems like there's some real risk there, but does it work like that? probably not. If it did that would still be a hassle from time to time, but would probably save most accidents from taking place. I like safety and am actually a person who is a little paranoid about safety and a nervous nelly so to speak. However, I like safety that makes sense and can work for people. Things like warnings on coffee saying it is hot, or a message on a knife saying it is sharp, I can't imagine do anything but more harm than good. Once these message become idiotic, people start to ignore all the safety messages, and likely end up getting more people hurt because it all gets lost in the noise of stupid.


----------



## skunkhome (Nov 30, 2008)

Check this out. 
http://www.theatlanticcities.com/commute/2011/09/shared-spaces/116/


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Mine has the option to mow in reverse on the ignition switch, and I do use it to mow in reverse.


----------



## farmertim (Dec 1, 2010)

My kubota and Murray both allow me to mow in reverse. And I have no problems doing it from an aesthetic point of view.
It would really frustrate me If I couldn't do it.


----------



## skunkhome (Nov 30, 2008)

I believe that eventually the CPSC will have all of us running around in giant hampster balls. We won't. Be able to do anything but we will be safe.


----------



## robbie0911 (Dec 16, 2014)

I have an older Craftsman DT2000. It mows in reverse and actually have better suction to bagger in reverse. In fall I mow more In reverse then forward,


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

The LX266,won't let me mow in reverse,.....yet. It drives me nuts,if I bump the reverse pedal,and the PTO kicks out !
I'm making a jumper for it.


----------



## junkyardjeff (Sep 11, 2014)

I am glad I use ancient equipment with no safety switches at all,it drives me nuts when I cut my moms grass with her almost new lawn tractor.


----------

